# acknowledgement email



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

hey is mandatory that everyone receives an email after sheffield received therir documents? i asked because i did my biometrics on the 3rd of this month and sent my supporting documents to sheffield on the 4th which was delivered on the 10th. and i still havent received any update yet. no email whatsoever. please help i am gettimg really nervouss.

Country applying from; St Lucia
type of visa; Settlement Wife (husband is in the army)
date application submited online; 31st october
date biometrics taken; 3rd November
Date supporting documents were received by sheffield; 10th November
project timeline given;none (but according to uk government site 33% in 15 days 33% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Some do, others don't. Contact UKVI enquiry service and ask.


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No. Some do, others don't. Contact UKVI enquiry service and ask.


I emailed already this was their response
Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

"With regards to your query, please, note that we are not the decision
making authority, therefore, we do not have visibility to the location of
your documents or direct access to them. Please, wait until we get a
response from the relevant authority and you will be contacted via e-mail.

Please be advised, we can only provide general information as well as
updates on the status of an application. We act in a non advisory capacity.*

We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
receiving the visa."


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So just wait till they contact you again.


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No. Some do, others don't. Contact UKVI enquiry service and ask.


I'm in the same situation. UPS says documents received 3 Nov, but no word from Sheffield. on 10 Nov I wrote to UKVI to enquire and received an email from them stating my application had been processed and a decision had been made, and I'd be contacted by the VAC regarding the return of my documents. 

It's been nearly one more week now - no email from Sheffield (not the confirmation email saying they have my documents, not an email saying a decision has been made and my documents will be returned, nothing) and my UPS tracking number for my prepaid return envelope hasn't been activated - indicating that the package hasn't been received by UPS yet.

I wrote UKVI back with another enquiry and they responded asking for more details like my passport #, so they can "escalate my concern to the relevant department" since I haven't received any contact from Sheffield.

I'm really worried, as my situation seems unusual compared to everyone else on this forum. No emails at all, and can't think why I'd get an email a decision has been made then get total radio silence on their end. Has this happened to others? Is there any reason you know as to why this might be happening? I feel for the OP, the lack of information is very difficult to bear.


----------



## MrRahman (Nov 9, 2014)

How long ukvi tool to reply...I also mail them today. Its almost 2months and i also didnt get any mail.


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

MrRahman said:


> How long ukvi tool to reply...I also mail them today. Its almost 2months and i also didnt get any mail.


UKVI has responded within 24 hours on 2 out of 3 occasions that I've written them. I also wrote them yesterday about escalating my concern, and it's been just over 24 hours and I haven't heard anything yet. I don't know if the fact that it's Sunday matters or not, but I doubt it because I've gotten emails from them on Saturday and in the evening (USA time anyway).


----------



## MrRahman (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank u...


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

Update!!
This morning I got this email..
" Dear Visa Customer,

The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.* Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

Please note that if you have lodged your application in Jamaica, Trinidad and Tobago or Nigeria you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield.* We will not start to assess your application until we are in receipt of these.

Please note that UKVI aims to complete settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date.* If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why.* Please note that you are advised NOT to purchase flight tickets until you have secured a visa for travel to the UK.

We regret that we are unable to respond to enquiries asking about the status of any application.* Staff at Embassies, visa processing centres and visa application centres cannot assist with visa enquiries.* Should you have a question, you can contact our international visa enquiry service.* You may also wish to view the current processing times for applications made in your country.

Further information is also available on the UK visas and immigration website.

Please note that your UK sponsor must send us a suitably sized, self-addressed and pre-paid return envelope if the supporting documents need returning at the end of the application process. Unfortunately, we are unable to use Parcelforce to return any documents.

This email is automated.* Please do not reply as any email sent to this address will not be read.

Kind regards,

UK visa section, Sheffield
Vulcan House Iron,*4th Floor, 6 Millsands, Riverside, Sheffield, S3 8NU


This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered.**
Please respond to:*[email protected]*if you need further assistance."

It talks about my application but nothing about my documents where do I go go from there


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You are over analyzing. You application includes your application and all supporting documents. Did you send everything together? Then you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA (Nov 19, 2014)

I got this email yesterday as well. They will email you again if they have a problem with any of your documents. The best thing is to just try not to think about it until you hear from them again. I am trying to do the same thing....!


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You are over analyzing. You application includes your application and all supporting documents. Did you send everything together? Then you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


No I did submitted the application on the 3rd november and sent the documents on the 4th but according to dhl they were delivered on the 10th. Never got an email sayin they received my supporting documents. But hopefully they did.


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

StephUK_AndyUSA said:


> I got this email yesterday as well. They will email you again if they have a problem with any of your documents. The best thing is to just try not to think about it until you hear from them again. I am trying to do the same thing....!


Thanks for the encouragement. Hope all goes well for u too


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

armywife said:


> No I did submitted the application on the 3rd november and sent the documents on the 4th but according to dhl they were delivered on the 10th. Never got an email sayin they received my supporting documents. But hopefully they did.


Do you mean you submitted the online application on the 3rd? You are supposed to include a copy of the online application along with your supporting documents, the appropriate Appendix and your biometric's receipt.


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

i sumitted the online application on 31st october...took biometrics and subbmitted a printed copy on the 3rd of november


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Why did you send the application and the documents separately?


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

im in st lucia so the office processing my application is Jamaica..however while at the interview i was asked to submit supporting documents to sheffield since i am applying for a settlement visa


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You are over analyzing. You application includes your application and all supporting documents. Did you send everything together? Then you shouldn't have anything to worry about.



so i messaged ukvi and asked whether they received my documents as yet because my husband called dhl and was told that it was signed by booth k. after allmost 2 weeks on emailing them they decide to reply with this email;


Dear *******,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.

We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
request for information on the stats on your visa application, which was
the following quote:

" We have conducted checks and are still awaiting receipt of additional
documents. Can the applicant, please provide a tracking number, so we can
chase this up. For your information the processing time, start the moment
the complete documentation is delivered in the Decision making Centre. "

We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or
should you need to contact us again, please refer to our website at
https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

we would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
service you have received from us to identify strengths and opportunities
for improvements.


Thank you in advance for your time.

UKVI - Emails


Kind regards,
Lucy Silva
UK Visas and Immigrations international service


THIS IS FRUSTRATING. I SUBMITTED MY ONLINE APPLICATION ON THE 31ST OF OCTOBER. DID BIOMETRICS ON THE 3RD OF NOVEMBER AND SUBBMITTED SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS ON THE 4TH VIA DHL AND WAS DELIVERED ON THE 10TH OF NOVEMBER AND TODAY THE 4TH OF DECEMBER IM BEING TOLD THAT MY SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS STILL HAVENT BEEN RECEIVED?!!


----------

